# Wheel Spacers



## JC1982 (Jun 9, 2014)

So I'm looking for reccomendations for my setup. Since I have skinnies awr Im wanting to get some wheel spacers to widen my stance for stability and rut reasons. So I would like to hear from some people who have wheel spacers and how wide, what kind, how they ride, etc... Thanks in advance


----------



## h20thief (Jan 26, 2013)

Just bought some 1" for my 650i and will get them tomorrow. I'm doing the same thing by widening the stance after a 2" lift so the kids aren't as likely to tip it. I can't go much wider or I'll not fit in my ATV trailer. Sixty.com had the best price I could find.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I loved my 2" spacers. Helped out with the stability a lot.


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't forget if your going with wider tire or just with spacer you might want to put fender flare's on or you probably be getting hit with rocks and other stuff.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I was running 2" wheel spacers on my brute, but after going through a few sets of wheel bearings I ended up removing them. That said, I did like having the extra stability when I had them on. I bought mine from super ATV and they held up extremely well.


----------



## h20thief (Jan 26, 2013)

Went with 1" spacers and really like the stance. Not so wide I need fender flares but wide enough to feel the stock stability. Time will tell on the wheel bearings I guess.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I ran all skinny 29.5 with 2" lift and 1.5 spacers and absolutely loved how it handled.....I had no problems with bearings or anything


----------

